
Bored People Quit - tim_sw
https://medium.com/keep-learning-keep-growing/bored-people-quit-7354792e0e6e
======
ColinWright
This was submitted 4 years ago, when it got a huge amount of discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2754986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2754986)

It was also submitted 500 days ago, when it got moderate discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7618657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7618657)

It was submitted 9 hours ago. That got _no_ discussion, but 14 points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10190251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10190251)

And here we are again. Will anyone say anything new?

------
a3n
Did the author ever quit because he was bored? Did he know he was bored?

How would I know if I'm bored?

